# Back to Nature



## Paulus (5 Feb 2010)

In this topic i shall post the progress of my new tank. from the start till the end (but i guess there will never be an end  )

So first,
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The plan*

















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The tank*
The tank will be 100x50x50cm

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CO2*





(old photo)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*filtering*
Eheim 2217 with Lily pipes





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lighting*
Real light HQI Lampe 1x150W+ 2x39W T5 + Moonlight 95cm































----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*next step*
Waiting for the tank and building the stand

 to be continued...


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

K new update is available   

Time to show the progress of the DIY ADA stand. I will show part 1 first  later on i post more screens and finally the result 

First: making the drawings/plan
second: Get some MDF from the store.

Back home time to drill some holes (if you don't drill the holes the MDF would split and became useless)











after some puzzling you get something that looks like a stand
















and don't forget the doors. Still need to fix them to the stand. 











k end of part 1. soon part 2 etc   

enjoy


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Great start Paulus!  Keeping an eye on this one


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Looking good, like the collection of tanks in the background haha  keep up the good work.


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

k small update again 

after finished the outside of the stand it was time to drill some holes for the tubes and the wiring.
















I will paint this stand in 2 colors. The outside will be grey the inside white. I want to keep the inside light cause it looks nicer and it is easy when you need to connect the filter, add a plug etc. The borders i have sealed with kit. Now it is easy to clean and no problems with water or dust that get stuck between the wood.
















finally i added some Rubber studs under the stand.






For now this update. screens of the tank,stand and lighting next time 

and yes i still need to fix the doors


----------



## TBRO (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

That all looks very tech, I like the CO2 rig, beats my "bird's nest" of cables and solonoids....


----------



## hazeljane (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

looks good like the tanks in the background keep it up.



Stu.


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> That all looks very tech, I like the CO2 rig, beats my "bird's nest" of cables and solonoids....



this is an old photo. on the photo is 500gr co2. now i have a bigger version inside the cabinet  10kg


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

great cabinet paulus


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> great cabinet paulus



thx 

small update again but it is looking very nice 

You all know this problem. when you have an aquarium you have lights, pumps, heaters etc. and they all have plugs. Maybe a few needs time clocks to control for example the lights. Over here whe have these kind of sockets:






very nice but not with the combination of time clocks  you put one in it and you loose 3 sockets   

so time to make my own sockets   

Here some pictures and a sneak preview of the stand


----------



## JamesM (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Deja vu moment. Have you posted this journal before somewhere or is it all new? I can swear I know what coming, but can't pinpoint exactly what it is   

Great cabinet bud, looks really well made and organised 

[edit to add] Nelson to the rescue! I knew I'd seen it before! Thanks bud


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Deja vu moment. Have you posted this journal before somewhere or is it all new? I can swear I know what coming, but can't pinpoint exactly what it is
> 
> Great cabinet bud, looks really well made and organised
> 
> [edit to add] Nelson to the rescue! I knew I'd seen it before! Thanks bud


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

update time (and maybe a dejavu for some people )

Part 3:
The stand has some grey paint on it and is set in place. The only thing that needs to be done are the doors.
When this was all done i measured the position for the lamp. after that, time to drill holes and hang the lamp 

The result so far:















Some better shots of the lamp:










And the Lily Pipes:






Next step: aquascaping


----------



## AdAndrews (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

looks awesome, all been put together very nicely, looking forward to the scape.. Do you have any pics of the little cube by the side of it? it looks great!


----------



## John Starkey (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Hi paulus,i enjoyed reading that from start to present thank you for sharing it,i must say you have done a grand job and your diy skills shine through (unlike mine),i cant wait to see what you come up with,do have a plant list in mind yet ?,
regards john.


----------



## JamesM (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				Paulus said:
			
		

> update time (and maybe a dejavu for some people )


I honestly thought I was either going mad, or I somehow suddenly had the ability to see in to the future  

Everyone is in for a nice treat on this one


----------



## Piece-of-fish (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

I am having a dejavu as well 
Beautiful job anyway


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

first:
a very very fast setup. i was not 100% happy with it.






second:
totally new try. but still hmmmmmm not yet   






third:
k, setup 3.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

loving the 2nd one


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

2nd the best, but i see good potential also on nr1. very promising  

ps: sorry to say that, but i feel your lily small to this tank size. you will see how this works this is jut an FYI.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

I choose the scape of part 3.  (in RL it has more depth, i must say the look on the photo is a bit flat) But i guess you guys want to see the photos 

First of all this one






k enough jokes. time to see some plants.

First thing was placing the javamoss on some roots. Very easy and the result is always nice.


























more screens

k so far the new screens. soon some more


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*































more screens


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Looks great Paulus - my kind of scape   

Look forward to seeing more shots filled up, and watching it grow   

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Love the wood layout Paulus   Very intertwined and twisty.  Great stuff!


----------



## rawr (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

This looks real nice  it reminds me of Amano's home tank.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

thx all   

new photos  i fixed the doors and also made some nice looking hooks for the scape tools  (don't mention the background plants and old co2 bottle. they are some leftovers from the old tank)

enjoy


----------



## JamesM (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Schweet 8)


----------



## chilled84 (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

thats my kind of scape! I will be watching this mature! I think this could become a featured scape.  I realy do.


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

beauty one. will keep my eye on this


----------



## AdAndrews (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Stunning Paulus! Its so ADA, cant wait for it to be fully grown, great job


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

thx again   

time for a small update. Not the best looking photos (still learning how to show the tank photos like the tank is in real life)


Added some more plants as you can see in the background .  And there are way more galaxys now. i guess +20. And there are growing fast   Also bought some new Botia sidthimunki. They are now with 7 instead of 3. much better. If i can't find them they are playing hide and seek between the stones and plants. very nice to see. And i bought some japonicas. 6 of them. they can eat the little algae   very weird but i have the idea the left side of the tank is growing faster   

Couple of photos from the tank now:


























http://www.aquablog.nl


----------



## chilled84 (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

How on earth is this tank growing this fast lol


----------



## Jase (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> How on earth is this tank growing this fast lol



I think they're old photos Chilled


----------



## chilled84 (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

yeah i have just realised that lol, I realy did think for a second that the was a journal in progress. Silly me!


----------



## FishBeast (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Very enjoyable journal to read. Love your setup.


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> yeah i have just realised that lol, I realy did think for a second that the was a journal in progress. Silly me!



lol


----------



## John Starkey (28 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Lovely setup,healthy looking plants and nice wood arrangement,
regards john.


----------



## Ben M (28 Feb 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

wow, amazing set up.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Very nice indeed  you have to give me the secret ingredient for the super growth  lol


----------



## Paulus (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Very nice indeed  you have to give me the secret ingredient for the super growth  lol



k a small secret  here it comes:

After some looking around for a better CO2 solution I saw the Aqua Medic Reactor 1000. I heard from several people that this is one of the best ways to add CO2. Also you have less technic inside the tank. So time to buy one and mount it inside the cabinet.






In the box are several components to assemble the reactor. 1 option is to hang the reactor on the edge of your tank. the second option is to screw it inside the cabinet. looking much better and a bit easier to connect it to the filter (eheim 2217).































A TIP:  On the vent valve i also connected an air tube. Found out when I wanted to remove the false air sometimes i was to late when closing it. result, water spraying inside your cabinet. now with the air tube on it the problem is fixed. when you are to late with closing the valve the water will go inside the tube instead of your cabinet (you can hang the tube inside a bucket)


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

I have been looking for one of those but can only see them with 12mm connections, ideally it should have 16mm.
I might get one anyway, fed up of CO2 issues in the tank.


----------



## Paulus (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have been looking for one of those but can only see them with 12mm connections, ideally it should have 16mm.
> I might get one anyway, fed up of CO2 issues in the tank.


and how about a small 12/16 tube on the reactor and a 16/22 tube around it?  this way you an still use the reactor when using 16/22 tubes.

i saw this today in my aquarium:

outside it is snowing (again   ) and everybody is waiting for the spring to come. and i think the anubias inside my tank are also waiting for spring  3 flowers at the moment


----------



## Paulus (10 Mar 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

time to trim the rotalas. they are growing very very fast


----------



## 0705930116 (10 Mar 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

wow quite alo of spare rotala you have there


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				0705930116 said:
			
		

> wow quite alo of spare rotala you have there



its every week/2 weeks the same 

yesterday it was a good day. the plants i ordered arrived  also nice to see the extra packaging  the plants were packed very well and still fresh.
















Funny to see a newspaper from singapore. never seen it before


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

bought myself a little present    

it is working great and precise 

the photos:































Some DIY made from (don't know the englisch term. in dutch it's called "Plexiglas") hard plastic 











And the unit inside the cabinet


----------



## Always Broke (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Thats a very nice installation. I love the over the tank fitting you made.
Tank is looking stunning 

Simon


----------



## Garuf (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Every time I read this I get deja vue has it been posted else where?
 Very nice tank though, your dosing looks impressive, I bet it set you back some.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Every time I read this I get deja vue has it been posted else where?
> Very nice tank though, your dosing looks impressive, I bet it set you back some.



i placed it on my blog and a few minutes ago on: www.my-mac.net

or can you see into the future?


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Looking great  got any more info on that pump? Where can we get one and how much it costs? Also what are you dosing with it?? Cheers


----------



## mlgt (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Thats alot of extra plants each trimming  

Lovely Anubias shot. Some extremly healthy plants.


----------



## peter1979 (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

great tank, and some awesome DIY skills!


----------



## Paulus (11 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great  got any more info on that pump? Where can we get one and how much it costs? Also what are you dosing with it?? Cheers



@all: thx   

the dosing pumps are for different fertilizers. I use it to dose:
* Easy-Life Easycarbo
* Easy-Life ProFito
* Kaliumnitraat KNO3
* Kaliumfosfaat KH2PO4

With these pumps i can choose the times/days/amount of dosing/how many dosings. very nice piece of equipment  8) 
i bought it in germany


----------



## Paulus (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

small update of the tank. Plants are growing very fast. the pogostemons helferi and rotalas are growing to fast . time for the scissors


----------



## bigmatt (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

That's a stunner - however much flash hi-tech planting i see there is still something beautiful about java fern on wood
Mucho impresso!
Matt


----------



## bigmatt (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

UK source for a multi-channel peristaltic dosing pump
http://aquatic-store.co.uk/marine/view/1297
Tidy bit of kit - can definitely see the advantage for dosing macros and micros seperately.  But then it wants to be good for 200 beer vouchers! Ouch!
Cheers
Matt


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> UK source for a multi-channel peristaltic dosing pump
> http://aquatic-store.co.uk/marine/view/1297
> Tidy bit of kit - can definitely see the advantage for dosing macros and micros seperately.  But then it wants to be good for 200 beer vouchers! Ouch!
> Cheers
> Matt



Exact same dosing pumps here: http://www.ghl-profilux.co.uk/acatalog/ ... Pumps.html


----------



## FishBeast (30 Apr 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

I am in awe of you profilux thingy... Love those things


----------



## fandango (1 May 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Excellent journal. Thanks for sharing it. The tank looks amazing.

regards,
fandango


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

i am looking for a new background plant. i want more contrast between the javafern and the vallisneria. the rotalas are always a bit orange. but i want a nicer contrast 

i am thinking about the Ludwigia arcuata. would this look nice?


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise*

time for something new, but first: you need to take out all the old plants


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Aug 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

Its always good to do some hard cutting and removing when your tanks get well established - gives them a new lease of life.
Is that Bolbitus you have removed in the top picture? 

It was looking great before the work.

Cheers.


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2010)

*Re: Galaxy paradise (å®‡å®™å¤©å ‚)*

yes it is bobiltus 

tank is almost empty now


----------



## Paulus (15 May 2011)

again time for a rescape  why? well look at the plants


----------



## Barbapappa (15 May 2011)

I am definitely interested in seeing what you come up with next. Do you still have the same fish in there? 

ps. do you sell the left over plants or do you use them in your other tanks?


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2011)

i am selling the: Microsorum pteropus ‘Narrow’ to big to put it back


----------



## nayr88 (16 May 2011)

Wow thats a ton of Bolbitis man!!!

Will the be any up for grabs mate?
How much fo the narrow fern?


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2016)

hmmm been a while since i posted some updates of my tank  After a nature tank a switched back to a dutch scape with nice plants. But after a while the nature is back.
Shall make some better photos soon. here is one made with my phone as a sneak preview:


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2016)

Yesterday:


----------



## flygja (16 Mar 2016)

Hey Paulus... long time no see! Good to see you're still an active aquascaper, even if you're not active over here.


----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2016)

Hey, I always kept reading the forums but less posting. Also tried different scape/styles in the meanwhile.
Previous dutch scape:



 

And i bought new lighting. No more 2x39W T5 & 150W HQI. Now using 4x39Watt T5
Much better plantgrow 

I think the HQI was to bright and burning the plants


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2016)

After some trimming, moving plants, getting back a shape in the jungle of ferns 

Not the best picture quality (phone photo)


----------



## Paulus (25 Apr 2016)

aaaand its a jungle again


----------



## CooKieS (25 Apr 2016)

Wow, Nice jungle btw! 

You should ass some moss to these roots, that will add a wild touch


----------



## Paulus (25 Apr 2016)

Dont like moss that much. Used it years ago. Still cant get rid of it and it still grows on the circulation pump etc


----------



## rebel (26 Apr 2016)

Rather masterful execution! Great plants!!


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2016)

Big trimming going on now. Only halfway with the ferns :S


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2016)

Leftovers 

IMG_20160626_175911 by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

IMG_20160626_175856 by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

IMG_20160626_175906 by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

2016-06-26_08-16-23 by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2016)

Time for a new scape and break down the jungle 

Rescape august 2016 nature aquarium by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

Rescape august 2016 nature aquarium by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

Rescape august 2016 nature aquarium by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

Rescape august 2016 nature aquarium by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

Rescape august 2016 nature aquarium by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2016)

hmmmm needs more scape elements and plants.... Any tips? 

New/extra plants to order:

- Cryptocoryne Balansae (for in the right back corner behind the wood)
- Staurogyne porto velho (Placed around rocks in foreground)
- Pogostemon Helferi (because its a nice plant  Placed around some rocks/wood)

Current status:

IMG_20160822_120312 by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

IMG_20160822_121015 by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

IMG_20160825_162315 by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr

IMG_20160825_162330 by Aquablog.nl, on Flickr


----------



## kadoxu (25 Aug 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2016)

small update (and algae -_- ) :


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2016)

top view:


----------



## BBogdan (30 Sep 2016)

Nice wild look.


----------



## Manisha (30 Sep 2016)

Beautiful ongoing journal, only sorry I wasn't able to view the earliest photos!


----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2017)

Removing algae from the rocks.
before:


 

After:





And time for a "new" scape. Still not 100% happy with it. So it will need some moving/replacing of the plants.
only the 2 lights in the back are on now.


----------

